# [APP] Pop Network Browser



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I'm not the kind for fluff so here it is. Keep in mind that this is only an interface for the mobile sites. Just in an app to make it easier to access them all

Browse your favorite sites in one app. This is only a interface for the mobile sites.

Wrong Number Texts
Why, Siri, Why
Parent Fail
Epic WTFs
Bad Gifts
Get Out of the Mirror
Really Ghetto

Market Link


----------

